# PETRONAS TOWERS win 36th Hall of Fame contest!



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*Best Twin Towers*



*1. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur* - 162 votes (42.63%)















*2. World Trade Center, New York City (1972-2001)* - 141 votes (37.11%)















*3. Lippo Center, Hong Kong* - 31 votes (8.16%)















*4. Emirates Towers, Dubai* - 27 votes (7.11%)















*5. Al Fattan Marine Towers, Dubai* - 19 votes (5.00%)


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I hope Emirates Towers would win though


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

TAHNIAH PTT!....great to see you on top of the world!


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Al Fattan Marine Towers, Dubai


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

WOA...Tahniah Petronas Twin Tower :cheers: :banana: :banana:


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## premier (Dec 28, 2005)

Petronas Towers truly are the best twins in the world :cheers:


----------



## banglong1 (Oct 12, 2009)

petronas twin tower is the world wonder.....best skyscraper..


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Petronas Tower for sure....


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

_for me petronas tower _


----------



## kawasaki1994ad (May 6, 2012)

World Trade Center twin towers have the most interesting history...
http://youtu.be/j3g12VxA4M0
http://youtu.be/FGvrv_tQBUo


----------

